# Caribbean Johnny Cakes



## debthecook (Nov 10, 2004)

Great for breakfast with coffee and american cheese. Makes the house smell very comfy on a cold day.

Caribbean Johnny Cakes:

2 cups flour
2 tbs sugar
1/4 tsp salt
1 tbsp baking powder
1 tbsp margarine
1/2 cup milk

1/4 cup oil for frying

Mix all except milk until butter and flour mixes crumbly. Add milk a little at a time and mix with spoon or hands till a dough is formed.  Break off small balls of dough, roll for about 30 seconds each one the size of a half dollar.  Place balls on plate, let rest 10 minutes.  Flatten the balls just a little, fry in hot oil till brown on both sides, serve hot.


----------



## honeybee (Nov 11, 2004)

*Carribean Johnny Cakes*

When you say you eat them with cheese then are they a kind of a bread? This looks like a recipe for pancakes for breakfast to be served with syrup. Or not?!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 11, 2004)

Remove the frying oil, and add 3 tbs oil to the recipe and you have my "World's Finest Pancake" recipe.  But Johnny cakes differ from pancakes in that they have a crisp edge that gives them a wonderful soft crunch.  I sometimes do the same thing with my pancakes by drizzling some clarified butter around them when they're first put on the griddle, or better yet , som sausage grease (just a little.  My father did this when I was a child, before we new anything about cholesterol and fat issues.  I don't do it any more, but wish I could).

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## debthecook (Nov 11, 2004)

Wow Goodweed, I never noticed that.  I've always had island girls working in my home and learned to love their food, there are a million variations, I like these small ones. Yes Honeybee, just split them open, stuff a bit of American cheese in it and enjoy.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 11, 2004)

Sorry about my error.  I didn't realize you used 2 cups of flour.  Halve the flour and then it's the same.

I visited Hawaii a couple of times while in the navy.  It rained for about 15 minutes each day, and then was all sunshine.  It's the only place I've ever been that rivals the beauty of the Great Lakes region.  The people I met were mostly warm and freindly.  But you could certainly tell there was tension with some of the Hawaiin natives.  Even in our church, the locals sat on one side, while us howlees sat on the other.  I found that disturbing.  

I have no predjudices except against those who purposely cause troubles for others, whether it be blamed on race, neihborhood, social status, or whatever.  I treat all people with courtesy and genuine freindship.  I don't understand why so many others have to make this planet a difficult place to live on.

I loved Hawaii overall.  It is an amazing bit of land in a very large ocean.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## debthecook (Nov 12, 2004)

WHAT HAPPENED NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 12, 2004)

debthecook said:
			
		

> WHAT HAPPENED NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




 :? I don't understand the question.  I hope I didn't insult anyone.  I was just trying to say that I wish everyone on the island was freindly.  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## debthecook (Nov 12, 2004)

ok.


----------

